# Hello from Switzerland



## ein fisch (Jul 13, 2016)

Hello Everyone 

My Name is Dennis, i recently turned 18 and im composing orchestral Music since +/- 1 Year now (Not Officially). Actually i didnt learned any Theory about Orchestral Music, just started out with some basic Sample Libraries (Mainly Albion) and experimented around with them.. before that i was producing House Music, also with orchestral Inputs for 2 years, but lost interest at some Point and started producing with real Instruments.. Oh and im also playing Piano for about 4 Years.. thats it i guess.. and beside music i got a job, which i dont know the Name in english lol.. Im reading trough this Forum since along time and really like the Community so far, so i thought lets just sign up now and say hello!..

Well, and excuse my bad English, i hope its getting better with the Time.. My main Language is German.. I hope i will learn abit more about Music from you experienced peeps..

Greez Dennis


----------



## micrologus (Jul 13, 2016)

Welcome Dennis from another swiss member!
This is a great forum for music composers.
Greetings.
Mt


----------



## Maximvs (Jul 13, 2016)

Welcome Dennis from another Swiss based member!

Lots of great info and many knowledgeable people here...

Take care,

Max


----------



## thedigitalDog (Jul 13, 2016)

Massimo said:


> Welcome Dennis from another Swiss based member!
> 
> Lots of great info and many knowledgeable people here...
> 
> ...


hi, i'm from switzerland too...how fun ! but from the french part..welcome anyway !


----------



## ein fisch (Jul 13, 2016)

Wow, didnt thought there are so many people from the same country. Thank you all :D


----------

